# What a night!!



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Got out last night from 9-12... First ten minutes nothing. Then i as i was starting to pull the lure out of the water and move on down i had a 18 incher grab on right at the bank. So i started casting paralell to the bank and got a total of 10 the next hr! Was fast and furious and a freakin blast.... That slowed down so i walked down the bank and hit another fish. Then last ten minutes of the night i went back to original spot and pegged two more!

So grand total for the three hrs was 13 for 15, with one good bump. All fish were between 18 and 21 inches. and all fish caught on clown #12hj glass. and ten of the 16 bites came within 5 ft from the bank.....
LOL im still excited couldnt sleeep really good last nite knowing they were biteing when i left(last cast was a fish)... So i would say it was a really good chrismas night! Oh an only a couple people fishing, for most part had spot all to myself.

When my wife wakes up ill see if i cant talk her into posting some pics.
Bobby


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Buckeye right? I wanted to hit it last night but its a far drive by myself.
Good catch, glad to see one lake is still producing well.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Leibs again?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

derek wasnt feeling liebs last night so i hit a new spot up..... Oh and hope you dont mind but youll probally see chuck tonight. LOL not hank(jr) though. LOL he fell in yesterday where they were crappie fishing wish i could of seen that one


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice job Bobby!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks steve it was fun.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Sweet night, even sweeter you guys are _still_ getting into em this heavy this late in the year. Can't wait till I get back!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats on the exciting night. Love the bite when they are so close to shore. Weather felt right last night for a good bite. Keep it up.


----------



## Eye'Eye'Captain (Apr 7, 2006)

I got out for an hour or so 10-11pm Christmas Eve at the Ramp access in Buckeye Lake. Threw a couple Rogues. I got a solid "Tap-Tap" then I Paused and swept the rod and...nothing. Was good to get out though, missd a argument between my wife and her sister. Saw a couple other bank fisherman way off in the distance, sounded like they were having a good time too.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Only one last night in a couple hours.. going out again soon


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Sure is easy to tell where everyone is fishing out there and what they are throwing. Vibe, Xrap, Husky Jerk and Rogue pkgs laying all over,fishing line all over the place, Slim Jims must be the favorite snack food and somebody donated $$ to the schools though some scratch off tickets they left lay.
The really neat thing is the empty Smirnoff bottle tree. I'm sure you guys aren't leaving your trash lay around but man that place is a mess.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

i picked up some lure packages last night too... everyones got a 5 gallon bucket i dont see why its so hard to throw stuff away.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yeah jeff pretty sad saw a heron today with briad all wrapped on it's legs and cutting into it. Picked up some packages and food wrappers as well. Sad state we beg for areas to be lighted and acess then someone has to litter up everything till one day we won't be able to fish there. Come on guys pick your crap up and respect the area your fishing.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

mushroomman said:


> Sure is easy to tell where everyone is fishing out there and what they are throwing. Vibe, Xrap, Husky Jerk and Rogue pkgs laying all over,fishing line all over the place, Slim Jims must be the favorite snack food and somebody donated $$ to the schools though some scratch off tickets they left lay.
> The really neat thing is the empty Smirnoff bottle tree. I'm sure you guys aren't leaving your trash lay around but man that place is a mess.


Agreed! i fish a spot in the spring near some houses and was amazed at the amount of ciggerette butts and empty lure packages and old line people would just leave for the home owners to pick up! I Would bring a trash bag and show up and clean before i would even drop a line. Homeowners really liked this, and a little effort went a long ways! I smoke myself but put all of my butts in my pockets(wife hates that).
LOL if only everyone would take out what they bring in..... There will always be the few bad apples!


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

my favorite is the half used tub of chicken livers. nothing like tripping over them in the dark and you get them all over your shoes.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Good to hear others are trying to help, I always carry something back out with me if I can. Saugeyefisher, I did the same with cigarette butts when I smoked and my wife was always complaining, I just told her she was helping to keep the world a little cleaner.
And by the way, nice fish you guys have been posting pics of, forgot to mention that in my first post. I've caught a couple myself this year, I think Slippy can vouch for that, I sent a few home with him, sorry Slippy, I saw you razzing them about helping each other out and just couldn't resist Not that Slippy needs any help, he has put on some clinics himself a time or two out there!


----------



## Saugeyeaddict (Oct 22, 2011)

This is a great post. I too do my part and it does honk me off at the amount of litter folks just leave. Thanks for pointing this out mushroom man!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh I have taken some, but where are the pics of your fish on here??


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Troy, This spring i saw several geese at alum creek spillway wrapped up in fishing line. That place was a wreck after the spring muskie mayham went on down there. Still quite a bit of leftover trash along the rocks.

About three yrs ago on alum creek while motoring to are crappie spot we seen two guys sitting at the howard road rocks getting ready to fish. Before they started fish they each filled up two trash bags full of trash...... as we motored by all of us in the boat(4) stood up and started clapping.....


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

st.slippy said:


> Oh I have taken some, but where are the pics of your fish on here??


I forgot how to upload pics and am usually so busy catching fish I don't have time to take pics(yeah right)

PS I'm guilty of having some fish handed to me in the past as well so all is equal......


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I never take anyones fish as I always outfish them and give them some


Opps,got ta run!!!


----------



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

and I can conform that puter dude!! LOL


----------



## buckeyesailor (Jun 16, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Troy, This spring i saw several geese at alum creek spillway wrapped up in fishing line. That place was a wreck after the spring muskie mayham went on down there. Still quite a bit of leftover trash along the rocks.
> 
> About three yrs ago on alum creek while motoring to are crappie spot we seen two guys sitting at the howard road rocks getting ready to fish. Before they started fish they each filled up two trash bags full of trash...... as we motored by all of us in the boat(4) stood up and started clapping.....


That's fantastic! I often fish the Big 'Nut by the Hamilton Meadows ballparks off of Lockbourne Road and there are always hundreds of bags and bottles everywhere, especially right after it rains. My aunt goes down there quite a bit with her granddaughter and cleans as much as they can get to. I usually come back with a bag full myself. Let's keep it clean!


----------

